# planté avec xcode et c++



## zouari.rami (14 Juillet 2010)

bonjour je suis debutant en c++ j'ai voulu tester un main.cpp sur xcode 3 
ce code a bien été compilé 

#include <iostream>
#include <string>


int main (int argc, char * const argv[]) {
    // insert code here...
    std::cout << "Hello, World!\n" << std::endl;
	std::cout << "bon je vais tester maintenant quelques fonction de la classe string " << std::endl ;
    return 0;
}

alors j'ai ajouter cette ligne de code pour cree un objet de type string comme indiqué dans un tutorial

string chaine(Rami Zouari);

donc le code devient 

int main (int argc, char * const argv[]) {
    // insert code here...
    std::cout << "Hello, World!\n" << std::endl;
	std::cout << "bon je vais tester maintenant quelques fonction de la classe string " << std::endl ;
string chaine("Rami Zouari");
    return 0;
}

puis je peux plus compiler a cause d'une erreur :
'string' was not decleared in this scope 

j'ai pensé a ce que avant de pouvoir programmer de l'orienté objet sur xcode 
peut etre que je dois installer une ou deux composantes manquantes 

j'ai besoin de l'aide
merci d'avance


----------



## Diablovic (14 Juillet 2010)

zouari.rami a dit:


> j'ai pensé a ce que avant de pouvoir programmer de l'orienté objet sur xcode
> peut etre que je dois installer une ou deux composantes manquantes


Non, c'est juste que ton code est faux. :rateau:
Comme tu l'as dit tu es débutant, va donc lire des tutos ou des cours sur le c++.

rajoute "std::" devant string ou rajoute "using namespace std;" après les include.
Et lis des cours pour comprendre pourquoi.


----------



## zouari.rami (14 Juillet 2010)

Oui je devrais le faire 
le probleme c dans le cours que je suis il fait 
using namespace std;
merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## tatouille (15 Juillet 2010)

std::string debile, et encore debile c'est gentil tu es aurait pu gagner le sobriquet de kevin

ou using namespace std, sachant que si t'arrives un jours a trouver la solu sans poster sur un forum parce que tu n'as pas pris la peine d'utiliser tes neurones 2 minutes, il est absolument decouragé d'importer le standard namespace

prefix tous tes objects standard (ca evite les collisions et ca permet de declarer des  operateurs de recast to a std object  sur tes object somme toute pratique, le C++ est un language de templating c'est pas du C ca en a la couleur mais c'est tres loin je ne comprend d'aileurs pas les profs qui associent C puis C++ )

et quand tu utilises un framework C ou milieu de ton C++

::CFStringWithSomething();

comme cela dans ton code on sait que cette fonction appartient au  "GLOBAL" namespace

achete ca sans attendre

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0Q9FN5SY254D32D6ZCDC


----------

